

Time Line for Diaspora - chegra
http://chegra.posterous.com/time-line-for-diaspora

======
bradleyland
I bootstrapped my start-up using a three step process:

1) Spent less than I made at my "job" so I could save up a few months of a
cash-buffer

2) Start my own simple business with a bulletproof business plan (ultra-low
overhead, high-margin, self-reliant)

3) Save up enough money to throw in the hat with a strong group of like-minded
self-starters who can afford not to get paid for a year and can build their
own disco while covering hard costs

------
sanj
Is there any _code_ in the commit history? Scaffolding, prototypes, anything?

~~~
iamdave
So instead of build first, monetize later, they're going with monetize first,
build later.

I'm still kind of curious what role this will play in the web. Will it be a
real force, or simply a catalyst? What issues are they solving as the anti-
facebook?

~~~
spitfire
It's been done before. In the dotcom boom of the 90's.

